# Peruvian vs Xingu



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I would like to know what is the different between a "Peruvian Highback Rhom from a Xingu Highback Rhom" I know they came from different rivers but is there any special characterictic between them.

Thank You for your input ............


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Can anyone please tell me???????????
Frank where are you?????


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

don't they say the xingu has a more diamond shape or something? maybe different coloration? one could be silver one could be black? i dunno just making assumptions


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

never knew there was a xingu highback.....i think the xingus have a little more yellow in their colour with a black humeral spot. they tend to be less dull in colour also.
in terms of overall aggressiveness i don't know. they're rhoms so both are probably equal


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

always thought the true xingu(adult) is a marble color. black on top. silvery on bottom? but there is a darker version don't know where it's from


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Noe Posted on Dec 2 2003, 07:03 PM
> I would like to know what is the different between a "Peruvian Highback Rhom from a Xingu Highback Rhom" I know they came from different rivers but is there any special characterictic between them.


 Minor morphological and differences of water and locality. What they all have in common is the red eye. As special characteristics, color and humeral spot (more prominent in Xingu) which later merge into its common adult phases of dark gun-metal or white depending on water.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank You guys..................


----------

